# Berufe für spezielle Klassen



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (12. September 2008)

Hallo,

da ich seit erst seit kurzem weiß, dass es in Warhammer ein crafting system gibt, würde ich mich gerne mal genauer darüber informieren. Da ich auf der offiziellen sowie auf fan seiten keine Berufübersichten finden könnte, würde ich gerne wissen was für einen Schwarzork der/die richtigen berufe wären und wie man die kombienieren könnte.

Mfg nexo


----------



## Whitman (12. September 2008)

Es gibt 2 Berufe die du nehmen kannst ... 

1. Pharmazie oder Talismanherstellung
2. Verwerten, Plündern, Schlachten oder Anpflanzen

Nur mit Pharmazie und Talismanherstellung bekommst du Items, die du für deinen Char benutzen kannst (also Tränke, Farben, Talismane etc)

Die unter Punkt 2 aufgeführten Berufe sind da um die Materialien für Punkt 1 bereitzustellen.

Verwerten : Du verwertest Items der Kategorie selten oder höher - daraus erhälst du Fragmente oder Essenzen die du zur Talismanherstellung benötigst

Plündern : Nachdem du Humanoide getötet und gelootet hast kannst du sie noch mal "plündern". Dabei findest du sowohl Items für die Herstellung von Items bei Pharmazie und Talismanherstellung ... 

Schlachten : Im Prinzip das gleiche wie bei Plündern, aber nur bei Tieren möglich.

Anpflanzen : Du pflanzt Samen in den Boden, gibst Erde dazu, wässerst und düngst die Pflanze und kannst sie dann ernten (nach min 2 Minuten glaub) ... dieser Beruf ist selbstverständlich nur für Pharmazie gut


----------



## Power of Murloc (12. September 2008)

@Whitmann:

Kannst du vl erklären was die 2 Berufe so können?


----------



## Whitman (12. September 2008)

Pharmazie : Damit kannst du Tränke, Farben, Goldessenzen herstellen . Die Goldessenzen braucht man für Talismanherstellung (sofern ich das richtig verstanden habe)

Um Tränke herzustellen brauchst du erst einmal eine leere Phiole, eine Hauptzutat (erhält man durch Anpflanzen-Beruf), Zutaten (drop, oder billige Zutaten beim Händler kaufen)
Desweiteren braucht man noch Mittel um dein Gebräu zu stabilisieren, weil die bei der Herstellung anscheinend auch explodieren können oder so, weiß nicht genau, ist mir bisher noch nicht passiert.
Wie Farben hergestellt werden weiß ich nicht, aber ich denke so ähnlich.
Je nachdem welche Hauptzutat ihr benutzt gibts später unterschiedliche Tränke.
In der Kurzinfo der Hauptzutat steht welchen Effekt der Trank später hat (zBsp Stärke erhöhen oder Willenskraft steigern, HP-Wiederherstellun usw ... )


Bei der Talismanherstellung stellt man Talismane her. Die Talismane kannst du dann in Rüstungen und Waffen einfügen und geben Boni, je nachdem Welchen Wert der Talisman hat (zbsp +8 Intelligenz). 

Zur Talismanherstellung allgemein :

Zuerst musste den Behälter einfügen, danach muss man in beliebiger Reihenfolge alle anderen Slots füllen (bei Pharmazie muss man nicht alles SLots füllen)
Zur Herstellung benötigt man eine Magieessenz, man kann eine Essenz erst einfügen wenn sie die Seltenheit "blau" hat.
Wenn man 10 "weiße" Essenzen verarbeitet (einfach rechtsklick auf die Essenz wenn man min 10 hat) bekommt man eine "grüne". Bei 5 "grünen" gibts eine "blaue" Essenz ...
Man kann beim Verwerten auch weiße/grüne/blaue(bei blau bin ich mir nicht sicher) Essenzen finden.
Weiterhin benötigt man Goldessenz oder soetwas in der Art ... am Anfang kann man die Goldklumpen vom Händler benutzen. Anscheinend kann man die Klumpen mit Pharmazie verbessern, dadurch gibts auch bessere Talismane.
Zu guter Letzt benötigt man Kuriositäten, je seltener, desto besser der Talisman ... und die finden man so gut wie überall


----------



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (13. September 2008)

erstmal danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habe ich das richtig verstanden? Man kann 2 Berufe erlernen. Einen Sammler Beruf und einen Herstellungs Beruf? und für einen Schwarzork könnte man dann also z.b. wunderbar Talismanherstellung mit verwerten nehmen?


----------



## Whitman (13. September 2008)

Ja hast das richtig verstanden. Pharmazie/Talisman = Herstellerberuf, der Rest sind Sammelberufe.Für Schwarzork würde aber auch Pharmazie passen weil du auch Tränke mit Stärkebuffs etc herstellen kannst.


----------



## Power of Murloc (13. September 2008)

Danke an Whitman für die tolle erklärung. Kenn mich jetzt besser aus und weiß schon was ich machen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (13. September 2008)

joo danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kannst du auchnoch sagen wo man die berufe erlernen kann?


----------



## Whitman (13. September 2008)

Bei Order hab ich kp wo ... 
Bei Destruction : 
Orks/Goblins -> DA WAAAAGHMACHA (oder so)
Dunkelelfen -> Arkaner Sturm
Chaos -> Axiom der Zauberer

Es ist jeweils das 2. Kapitel der Rassen ... und sozusagen die erste "Stadt" nach dem Startgebiet, mit ca lvl 4 sollte man dort hinkommen.


----------



## Redrian (16. September 2008)

Bei der Planung bedenken das man nur je einen Sammel- und Herstellungsberuf nehmen kann! 
Also z.B. Verwerten/Plündern geht nicht. Man muss sich für Eines entscheiden und kann dann noch Pharmazie oder Talismanherstellung dazu nehmen.
Zumindest konnte ich in der Openbeta weder 2 Sammel- noch 2 Herstellungsberufe lernen. 

Die Berufe sind in WAR auch nicht so übertrieben "wichtig" wie in z.B. WoW, sondern eher ein marginaler Vorteil, weil man sich Tränke/Talismane selber machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skullzigg (16. September 2008)

ich finde zum ork würde alchimist und kräutersammler passen
weil die grünhäute ja selber pilze sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suicid (16. September 2008)

können orks sich selber pflanzen? wenn ja wo? brauch was zum verbrennen hrhrhr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

is natürlich nur ein scherz mit dem orks pflanzen.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (16. September 2008)

Eine Frage hab ich allerdings noch - btw. suuppper Erklärung der Berufe. Hat mich wirklich weiter gebracht. Bis auf:
Wo kann ich als Talismanhersteller die Behälter kaufen? Sämtliche Händler rund um die graue Dame haben nichts für mich.


----------



## Grigoldan (16. September 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> Eine Frage hab ich allerdings noch - btw. suuppper Erklärung der Berufe. Hat mich wirklich weiter gebracht. Bis auf:
> Wo kann ich als Talismanhersteller die Behälter kaufen? Sämtliche Händler rund um die graue Dame haben nichts für mich.



Ich glaube ich hab schon mal in einem Beutesack einer öffentlichen Quest solche Behälter gesehen. Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## Whitman (17. September 2008)

Die normalen "Händler" verkaufen : Behälter, Goldklumpen/Goldessenz (weiß Name nimmer genau), Kuriosität und magische Essenz.
Die normalen Händler findeste ja überall, mach vielleicht mal nen Haken bei "Filter" , dann werden nur die Gegenstände für deinen Beruf angezeigt


----------



## Suplo8de (17. September 2008)

hmm... sind für später noch weitere crafter berfufe vorgesehen? weil 2 berufe sind schon ein wneig kläglich, zu dem ich mir einfach ned vorstellen mag wie n dicker ork in rüstung tränke braut oder magische talismane aus essenzen herstellt ^^ das passt zu nem zauberer oder ka, aber ned zu nem deff/off tank


----------



## Dominian (18. September 2008)

Suplo8de schrieb:


> hmm... sind für später noch weitere crafter berfufe vorgesehen? weil 2 berufe sind schon ein wneig kläglich, zu dem ich mir einfach ned vorstellen mag wie n dicker ork in rüstung tränke braut oder magische talismane aus essenzen herstellt ^^ das passt zu nem zauberer oder ka, aber ned zu nem deff/off tank



Da kann ich mich nur anschliessen. Trotzdem ist ein Beruf PvE orientierter Content, und das große Ziel ist ja die PvP tendenz.

Ich finde Berufe in einem Rollenspiel sind ne wirklich schöne Sache, die den Char erst so richtig abrunden und ich hoffe mal auf eine Menge exklusiver Rezepte, die Leute in ihren Berufen das Gefühl geben etwas besonderes herstellen zu können, auch wenn 50% auf dem server den selbigen Beruf ausüben.

Ich muss aber auch zugeben, dass es durchaus positive Effekte hat, wenn man die Diversität auf die Sammelberufe streut. Auf die Weise muss man nicht lange nach Leuten suchen, die einen bestimmten Beruf ausüben, aber die aus dem Sammelberuf gewonnenen Materialien können verkauft werden, da sie exklusiver sind.

Natürlich weiss ich nicht, ob sich das wirklich so darstellt , wenn "alle" im Endgame angekommen sind. Aber ich schätze mal ab, dass sich in den nächsten 2-3 jahren auf dem Sektor noch einiges tun wird. Auch wenn die Schätzung ziemlich aus der Luft gegriffen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaub daran ^^


----------



## Monstermarkus (20. September 2008)

Mit diesen 2 Hauptberufen kann ich mich auch nicht wirklich zufrieden geben.

Das heisst ja praktisch nix anderes, als das theoretisch jeder 2te Alchi oder Schmuckmacher ist und jeder 1ste dann eben genau das andere.

Wenn dann nun Alchi im Endgame mehr bringt, dann haben wir nacher 90% Alchi´s rumlaufen.

Alchimie war ja bisher eh immer einer der Top-Berufe, da es sich dabei ja um Verbrauchsgüter handelt, die immer und immer neu gebraucht werden und das ziemlich schnell und in grossen Mengen.
Daher mach ich mir da bissel Sorgen.

Ok das mag nicht mein Hauptanliegen sein, aber Rüssis bauen und Waffen herstellen fand ich auch immer toll. Vor allem mochte ich immer sehr Bögen/Armbrüste und Pfeile herstellen sehr, evtl noch Stäbe. Kein Schneider und Lederer oder von mir aus auch was neues exotisches.

Gibs alles nicht hmm.

Zudem fehlt mich noch immer eine klare Aussage, welcher Nebenjob/Sammelberuf sich eigentlich am besten zu den aktuellsten Hauptjobs gesellt.

Wie ich das verstanden habe, sind ja alle irgendwie beteiligt, aber sind sie das alle zu gleichen Teilen, oder ist da ein Sammeljob bei der sich wohl am besten eignet?
Ich denke da an Kosten und auch an Menge der Zutaten, die dann genau aus dem einen Sammeljob doch an häufigsten gebraucht werden.

Es macht für mich wenig Sinn, einen Sammelberuf zu erlernen, der zwar auch eine Zutat mit bringt, aber eben der andere jedes mal 5 Zutaten, dann nehm ich lieber diesen und kaufe mir die eine Zutat, oder überlasse das meinem Twink, was eh jeder früher oder später tun wird.

So aus dem Bauch raus klingt ja Anpflanzen für Alchi am logischsten, aber laut Handbuch ist der beste Nebenjob für Alchi Plündern.
Hmm klingt aber irgendwie nicht so einleuchtend.

Naja also insgesamt ziemlich schache Vorstellung in Sachen Craften.

Also ich erwarte von einem MMORPG mehr als das sich nur alles um PvP dreht und der Rest so eher sinnloses Beiwerk ist, damit man sich vorher noch beschäftigen kann.
Sowas mag 2000 ok gewesen sein, aber heutzutage sind meine Ansprüche wesentlich höher als mich nonstop, wie ein  Vollpfosten, der ein IQ eines Sonderschülers besitzt, mit anderen zu prügeln und sei es virtuell. Ok mag sein, das damit viele Leute befriedigt sind, aber es gibt auch Menschen mit mehr Ansprüchen.

Gruss


----------



## castaman (24. September 2008)

Alchi-plündern und Alchi-Anpflanzen hat beides Vorteile :

zum einen kannste dir als Anpflanzer selber deine Kräuter hochziehen, was ab 50+ meiner Ansicht nach dringend nötig ist. 

als Plünderer hab ich zB heute Tonnen von hochwertigerem Wasser gefunden, was die Stabilität erhöht und somit einen Reagsplatz im Braumenü spart (ergo kannste die Stats verbessern) ferner gabs Goldstaub bei den Gegnern^^ darüber wird sich jemand mindestens genauso wie mein Geldbeutel freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat beides Vor- und Nachteile ist meiner Meinung nach aber eher Geschmackssache (Wobei Anpflanzen sicherlich mehr Sinn ergibt.) Kommt auch immer drauf an wie der Zusammenhalt in der Gilde ist. Wenn du da nette Leute hast haste deine Tauschpartner sicher. Weil irgendwas kann jemand immer brauchen und wenns am Ende nur Pots sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz


----------

